# temporary through mortise with a peg?



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry, but I don't know what to call this and I'm wondering if it even exists.

I want to build a temporary outdoor structure out of 2×4s. Historically I have done it with some Simpson strong tie joists holding three 2×4s together and that has worked fine.

I was wondering if I could do something a little more attractive: The posts would have two mortises and the horizontal members (rafters, but not really) would have tenons that go through and beyond the end of the mortises. There, there would be a peg that would go through the tenons and so prevent the tenon from being pulled back through the mortise.

It's a temporary structure, so I'd want to be able to disassemble it, hence no glue.

Has anyone ever seen such a thing? Is there an alternative approach? Would what I'm describing work?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, it called a through tenon with a peg, the peg is tappered. Let me see if I can find a pic.
https://www.google.com/search?q=through+tenon+with+a+peg&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi6iJPwj5nKAhVL7hoKHU4lCPMQsAQISw&biw=1366&bih=635


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Or a t-bridal.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I believe that the tent that housed the ark of the covenant in the bible was made somewhat like this so it is not a new thing. It should work just fine.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks all, really appreciate it. It was fascinating to learn how offset holes for the peg were used in the absence of glue to hold the shoulders of the tenon against the mortise. The more I learn about joinery, the more I admire the ingenuity of the craftsman who developed these techniques.

Last question: as I mentioned, I'll need to disassemble this for storage. Any particular tips on accomplishing that? The tapered pegs seem designed to achieve a firm joint and would, by design, be rather difficult to take apart.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I would use this style.
https://www.google.com/search?q=through+tenon+with+a+peg&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi6iJPwj5nKAhVL7hoKHU4lCPMQsAQISw&biw=1366&bih=635#imgrc=I8jWyuSUKmk6_M%3A


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes. you see benches in Colonial-era National parks that are assembled like this.. two shaped ends with seat boards between them, all fastened and pulled together using just this method.


----------



## geekwoodworker (May 27, 2014)

The tapered pegs work best. The peg and the hole are tapered to match (approx. 5 degrees). They are actually easy to remove with a light tap of a hammer to the bottom of the peg. As a bonus if they become slightly loose due to wood shrinkage you can tap the peg in a bit and it is tight again.

Enjoy the build and good luck.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

This is really great advice. Thank you all very much.


----------

